# Muzzleloader Powder



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

Has anyone used the White Hot Pellets? I recently purchased a CVA Accura V2 for the Wasatch Muzzy elk hunt that I somehow got lucky a drew. My previous muzzys were TC Hawkin and an Austin & Halleck (BTW-the Austin & Halleck is for sale). I used both Pyrodex powder and pellets with them. CVA recommends using White Hots and Powerbelts. Thoughts? I've looked considerably into using Blackhorn 209 as well. I know there are many on this forum far more versed in the black powder world than I and am seeking your wisdom.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Igottabigone said:


> Has anyone used the White Hot Pellets? I recently purchased a CVA Accura V2 for the Wasatch Muzzy elk hunt that I somehow got lucky a drew. My previous muzzys were TC Hawkin and an Austin & Halleck (BTW-the Austin & Halleck is for sale). I used both Pyrodex powder and pellets with them. CVA recommends using White Hots and Powerbelts. Thoughts? I've looked considerably into using Blackhorn 209 as well. I know there are many on this forum far more versed in the black powder world than I and am seeking your wisdom.


I haven't heard good things about white hots. Also I'd steer clear of powerbelts. Pyro pellets are good. I shoot triple 7 pellets, I know some guys don't like triple 7 but I don't have any complaints.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Igottabigone said:


> Has anyone used the White Hot Pellets? I recently purchased a CVA Accura V2 for the Wasatch Muzzy elk hunt that I somehow got lucky a drew. My previous muzzys were TC Hawkin and an Austin & Halleck (BTW-the Austin & Halleck is for sale). I used both Pyrodex powder and pellets with them. CVA recommends using White Hots and Powerbelts. Thoughts? I've looked considerably into using Blackhorn 209 as well. I know there are many on this forum far more versed in the black powder world than I and am seeking your wisdom.


CVA Muzzleloaders are designed to shoot White Hots and Powerbelts. White Hots are interesting, they are just slightly better than Triple 7's when it comes to barrel dirtiness.

What I would do, because the odds of you drawing this tag in the next 15 years are low.

Would be to buy Pyrodex, Triple Seven, White Hots, & Blackhorn 209.

Then buy an assortment of Sabots, Conicals, and Primers.

Then put your time in at the range and find out what your gun likes best.

I would shot conicals instead of powerbelts. I strongly dislike the little plastic seal piece on the powerbelts. I would recommend shooting a Hornady FPB, or Thor Ballistic Tip.

Sabots are also a good option, but can be difficult to load after the first shot with Triple 7, Pyrodex, or White Hots. Blackhorn is a little less dirty than the other 3, but you have to have the right breech plug and primer combination.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I like powerbelts.

There. I said it. The shoot fine, and kill when you hit where you are suppose to.


That said, I agree with muscle that you should buy a couple different combos and go shoot.


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

I have only used pyrodex powder and have tried various combinations. In Oregon can't use sabots but a local guy here cast his own bullets and they actually shot better for me than the Hornady great plains, they look similar to them. I can give you his number if you like.
His bullets in my cheap $200 traditions muzzy gave a 1.5" 3 shot group at 100 yards with them open sights.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

RandomElk16 said:


> I like powerbelts.
> 
> There. I said it. The shoot fine, and kill when you hit where you are suppose to.


That's the problem, sometimes you can be off a little and if you are putting all your faith in the perfect behind the shoulder shot than good on ya I guess. I've heard way too many fragmenting stories and have seen videos of powerbelt fails... If I hit a shoulder, I want a bullet that will completely break down that shoulder and not fragment. I drew manti le muzzleloader elk this year and it will be a barnes bullet in the barrel.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

90grns pyro RS under a 240gr XTP, shoots cloverleaf groups as my deer load. Elk load does the same thing with a 300grn bullet over 120gr RS. Never recovered a 300... in one shoulder, out the other of elk, big holes the whole way through.

I'll never use pellets nor see the need to switch powders with performance like that.


-DallanC


----------

